# Spaghetti with Garlic, Oil, and Spinach



## joe george (Oct 24, 2007)

Yield: 4 servings


3/4 pound spaghetti
1/2 cup virgin olive oil
&nbsp&nbsp 1 tablespoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon crushed hot pepper flakes
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon salt
&nbsp10 ounces fresh spinach, washed and drained twice, large stems removed.
&nbsp&nbsp 2 tablespoons grated Pecorino Romano cheese


&nbsp

&nbsp

&nbsp

Cook the spaghetti and drain it. Heat the olive oil in a heavy skillet with the garlic and hot pepper flakes. When the garlic just starts to change color add the chicken broth and salt. Cook the broth for one minute, until it reduces by half, and then add the spinach. Toss and turn the spinach for 2 or 3 minutes. Add the cooked spaghetti, and stir it until thoroughly coated with the other ingredients. Stir in the cheese just before serving.


----------

